# East and North Texans...a moving sale at Priefert Outlet yard..



## greybeard (Feb 22, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/priefertmfg/posts/10153911448833756

That, is all I know, and no, I don't know where they are moving the outlet/seconds yard to.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 22, 2018)

That is a very old add... it dates from Feb 2016 when they were moving to their present location. @Baymule is very happy you posted it none the less. I went over there on her behalf and they honored the add (and then deleted it from their FB account). So she will soon take possession of nice 16' and 12' wire filled gates (green) that were 40% off retail.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 22, 2018)

dang if it ain't. I might have seen that if the facebook prompt to register or sign on hadn't kept popping up. (I don't do FB)


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 22, 2018)

I know one couple that's pretty danged happy you posted that.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 22, 2018)

I sent notice to @Devonviolet and @Latestarter  because they both live close to the Priefert outlet store. All I wanted was a 12' gate and we would burned more on fuel than what we would have saved. Actually, I knew once I got there I would have been like a hungry hound in a butcher shop. I would have wanted a lot more than a gate! 

LS generously offered to go get us a gate, my husband decided to get a 16' gate also. LS is planning on coming to see us anyway, to get a length of 2"x4" non climb wire to make a hay rack with. So it all worked out. Joe, what do you want for lunch that day?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 23, 2018)

Well, it's gonna be the first sunny day we've had in a long stretch... Just simple lunch meat sandwiches would work fine for me. We can eat them out on the nice porch you have. Or really, whatever you feel like doing will be fine with me. Nothing fancy though, just simple and delish.   Is Sunday going to be OK with you folks?


----------



## Baymule (Feb 23, 2018)

Sunday will be fine with us. I'll come up with something for lunch.


----------

